# who's got TiTs on 19s?? show me wut u got



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

looking to see some pics of tts running 19s 
trying to see if they look to big on our cars or not 
trying to do this statis if i did 

and yes i do get low static for those who know my car 
and for those who dont


----------



## mikegtimx (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine on 19´s 










Then 20s 



















cheers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Too big. /thread


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

They can look really good. He doesn't post here much but dogger has a set of Miro's that fit really well. I would consider them after seeing his car.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

For looks i give 19s a 10of10, for performance i give a 5of10 its like 10-30 less whp via the ass dyno. for a daily driver I've had no issues with the loss of acceleration and the ride is fine not harsh at all on 225-35-19


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think you're missing that its not just about power loss. It's about all around handling, braking and acceleration.

I'd only run 19's if that was the smallest wheel that my brakes would clear.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> I think you're missing that its not just about power loss. It's about all around handling, braking and acceleration.
> 
> I'd only run 19's if that was the smallest wheel that my brakes would clear.
> 
> Someone needs to add the VW Mk1 wheel chart to this thread lol


 handling is the same as 17s and 18s as far as i could tell "and i drive hard" in the wet i pull .75g with no sliding, on stock shocks and springs, have not tested in the dry yet. "I ride a super-bike on the sunny days" braking and acceleration are the only negatives I've seen. 

17s are stock size for TT so 19 is only a 2" increase just like putting 16s on a mk1.... not all cars are created equal. the TT has 2x the brakes and power of a mk1 VW IMO


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I love 19s


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Unless you plan on tucking lip and making 5 point turns TT's will never look low on them. If your staying static that is.....Holy monster truck thread batman


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Unless you plan on tucking lip and making 5 point turns TT's will never look low on them. If your staying static that is.....Holy monster truck thread batman


 i don't like scraping in my DD and with a little drop i think 19's are perfect.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

@taverncustoms

That's OK, everyone has a different opinion :thumbup: I just thought the mk1 wheel chart is funny...

Your version of driving hard might be similar to the guy who told me HPA SHS's were a stiff coilover. I don't see how you can "drive hard" on stock suspension.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I loved my 19's. The ride totally sucked though. Unless you have completely smooth roads with zero cracks or bumps it's harsh. 

19x8/9 with 215/35/19 all around 




























19x8.5 with 215/35/19 front and 225/35/19 rear


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

neb ur car is the first that actually makes me think about doing it 
seem to be the only one to pull it off really well so far :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> @taverncustoms
> 
> That's OK, everyone has a different opinion :thumbup: I just thought the mk1 wheel chart is funny...
> 
> Your version of driving hard might be similar to the guy who told me HPA SHS's were a stiff coilover. I don't see how you can "drive hard" on stock suspension.


 Yeah, I've come to the conclusion that our definition of a good handling TT is foreign to a certain demographics on this boars and vise versa. To you and me, handling with stock suspension, or handling with anemic 215/225 tires with their sidewalls stretched on large mechanical support is an oxymoron. 

At the same time, you need to realize that putting 255+ squarely mounted tires, worrying about ride heights that will negatively effect the roll centers and suspension geometry, installing coilovers that have the proper spring rate ratio for the motion ratio and suspension design, sounds absolutely ludicrous to a great portion of this board.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yeah, I've come to the conclusion that our definition of a good handling TT is foreign to a certain demographics on this boars and vise versa. To you and me, handling with stock suspension, or handling with anemic 215/225 tires with their sidewalls stretched on large mechanical support is an oxymoron.
> 
> At the same time, you need to realize that putting 255+ squarely mounted tires, worrying about ride heights that will negatively effect the roll centers and suspension geometry, installing coilovers that have the proper spring rate ratio for the motion ratio and suspension design, sounds absolutely ludicrous to a great portion of this board.


 i totally understand you guys 
i know my car isnt going to handle properly smalled on streched wheels 
but thats how i want my car set up, im into the stance look right now 
if i was doing it for complete handleing purpose then of course it would be a different setup


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> i don't like scraping in my DD and with a little drop i think 19's are perfect.


 I'm not saying that they can't be pulled off or that they look terrible, but my definition as well as Ben's and Steve's are different then 99% of this forum. 


PS Max I have a story about bad handling lowered cars haha


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

1.8tipgls said:


> i totally understand you guys
> i know my car isnt going to handle properly smalled on streched wheels
> but thats how i want my car set up, im into the stance look right now
> if i was doing it for complete handleing purpose then of course it would be a different setup


 I know and understand that you guys modify for aesthetics primarily. What confuses us is when some people claim "good" handling with their stanced rides or narrow stretched tires.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> PS Max I have a story about bad handling lowered cars haha


 Story time!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Story time!


 It's scary trying to steer "at speed" when you bottom out and your wheels are no longer on the ground and steerable. That's all I'm saying


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I know and understand that you guys modify for aesthetics primarily. What confuses us is when some people claim "good" handling with their stanced rides or narrow stretched tires.


 This ^^^



1.8tipgls said:


> i totally understand you guys
> i know my car isnt going to handle properly smalled on streched wheels
> but thats how i want my car set up, im into the stance look right now
> if i was doing it for complete handleing purpose then of course it would be a different setup


 

I've seen your car pre-hard top at a sunken meadow GTG- it looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yeah, I've come to the conclusion that our definition of a good handling TT is foreign to a certain demographics on this boars and vise versa. To you and me, handling with stock suspension, or handling with anemic 215/225 tires with their sidewalls stretched on large mechanical support is an oxymoron.
> 
> At the same time, you need to realize that putting 255+ squarely mounted tires, worrying about ride heights that will negatively effect the roll centers and suspension geometry, installing coilovers that have the proper spring rate ratio for the motion ratio and suspension design, sounds absolutely ludicrous to a great portion of this board.


 :wave:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> This ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks man 
i wanna check out ur set up one day


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

1.8tipgls said:


> thanks man
> i wanna check out ur set up one day


 Take it for a spin @ h2o - it _should_ be making it this year


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Neb said:


> :wave:










**


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Take it for a spin @ h2o - it _should_ be making it this year


 sounds good to me 
ill be at the TT gtg


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Here is my TT on 19's. I'm almost done with my car I just need to raise it a little more it's to low. I know what you are thinking.....you are probably saying to yourself "Wow this guy really knows how to fix up a car". If you need my help in choosing what wheels to go with feel free to ask me buddy.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

IMO keep the stock 17s for track days and roll on 19s the rest of the time 18s are to small to look good on the TT IMO


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

EvoJetta said:


> Here is my TT on 19's. I'm almost done with my car I just need to raise it a little more it's to low. I know what you are thinking.....you are probably saying to yourself "Wow this guy really knows how to fix up a car". If you need my help in choosing what wheels to go with feel free to ask me buddy.


 thats not on 19s


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*19's these are 18's*

these are 18's 










no coil overs yellow konis and H & R springs


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

one more


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sitting nice ^^


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Mantvis you have a great looking TT. Nice picture but I think that man in the back just stole that puppy.


----------



## DCB070 (Dec 25, 2011)

mine's like that :laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Im sitting on some 19's :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

mine 19''


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Heres mine on stock ride height, ill post a few more when i find them


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Im sitting on some 19's :thumbup:


Dude your car is nice! Do you have spacers?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

EvoJetta said:


> Dude your car is nice! Do you have spacers?


Thanks man! Yes I do have spacers and the wheel are a 35et The final offset is 5et in the rear and 15et in front


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks man! Yes I do have spacers and the wheel are a 35et The final offset is 5et in the rear and 15et in front


how wide are the rims?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

taverncustoms said:


> how wide are the rims?


They are 8.5:thumbup:


----------

